
Ask HN: What are your favorite guides to giving and receiving feedback? - andrew311
Hi HN,<p>What are your favorites educational resources (books, lectures, blog posts, videos, or otherwise) on the topic of giving and receiving feedback in either personal or professional settings?
======
mindcrime
[https://hbr.org/2019/03/the-feedback-fallacy](https://hbr.org/2019/03/the-
feedback-fallacy)

